# Pin and bushing removal on a International 500E



## jjdonovan (Nov 1, 2001)

Has anyone out there had the pleasure of turning or removing the bushings and pins on the track chain. Book shows the field removal way,( sledge hammer and drive pin) to seperate the track but does not go into servicing the track pins and bushings. Will a 50 ton "H" press be adequate to press out the pins and bushings. Would anyone happen to have tooling for sale to do this job right! Thanks all


----------



## steve enoch (Dec 4, 2001)

*P&B REMOVAL*

JJ,

I WORK AT A PLACE WHERE WE REBUILD TRACK CHAINS. THE EASIEST WAY IS TO HAVE A DOUBLE RAM HYDRAULIC PRESS. THE CHAIN IS PULLED UP A CONVEYOR SYSTEM UP TO THE DOUBLE RAM PRESS. YOU HAVE A PIN PUSHER AND A BUSHING PUSHER ON EACH RAM. EACH TIME THAT IT IS USED A LEFT OR RIGHT LINK WOULD COME OFF.

AS FAR AS SERVICING THE PINS & BUSHINGS, THERE IS ONLY A FEW OPTIONS THAT CAN BE DONE. YOU COULD TURN THE THE PINS & BUSHINGS OVER SO THAT YOU WOULD HAVE A NEW BUSHING SURFACE FOR THE SPROCKET, BUT YOU WOULD STILL HAVE THE INTERNAL WEAR OF THE PIN & BUSHING.

I WOULD RECOMMEND THAT YOU FIND AN INDEPENDENT DEALER THAT WOULD INSTALL NEW PINS & BUSHINGS THEIRSELVES. WE CHARGE $650.00 FOR THE LABOR (FOR BOTH TRACKS) PLUS WHATEVER THE PINS & BUSHINGS COST. IF YOU USE A SLEDGE HAMMER YOU WILL BE LUCKY TO BE USING THE TRACTOR NEXT BY NEXT CHRISTMAS.

OUR DOUBLE RAM PRESS IS A 200 TON. OUR PRESS OPERATOR SAID THAT YOU MIGHT BE ABLE TO USE A 50 TON PRESS, BUT IT WOULD NOT BE EASY IF YOU ARE TAKING OUT 1 PIN OR 1 BUSHING AT A TIME.

GOOD LUCK,
STEVE ENOCH([email protected] (extra help needed))


----------

